# drip feed oiler on Myford counter shaft



## firebird (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi

Heres another mod to my Myford lathe. A pair of drip feed oilers on the counter shaft to replace the oil nipples. Much easier to use.





Cheers

Rich


----------



## steamer (Nov 5, 2011)

Yup...good idea ...will do the same on my SB 9"

Looks good too!

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Nov 5, 2011)

My 1937 SB has drip oilers. 
Tin


----------



## firebird (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi

When I first looked at the price of the oilers my first thought was to have a go at making some. Then I came across these

http://www.arceurotrade.co.uk/Catalogue/Machine-Spares/Lubrication-Accessories

At £8.75 each it was no brainer.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## arnoldb (Nov 6, 2011)

Thm: That's a neat idea Rich ! - Thanks!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## Allthumbz (Nov 6, 2011)

They look fantastic, are those off Ebay or the ones RDG had?

I have been wanting to change those on my SB Heavy 10. They look so much neater than the Gits oilers.


Nelson


----------



## doc1955 (Nov 6, 2011)

For those of us in the US you can also get them here. I made one just for the challenge but next ones will be purchased. 



PS Looks nice Rich!


----------



## barney_leadhead (Nov 6, 2011)

I've mused about fitting these oilers to my machines as I _gradually_ bring them back into use - now I know where to source them.

Thanks for the link


----------



## firebird (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi

Nelson, follow the link to arceurotrade. They do 2 sizes in either chrome or brass.


Doc, I'm not sure whether arc will post to the US. Might be worth a look.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Allthumbz (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry Rich, I missed it the first time. I will see if they do US.

I had a bead on a set on Ebay, but I waited too long and missed out.

They went for $30 for the set. One thing that is great is being able to see the level.

I have a machine with an oil reservoir and window (a VN #12) but the window is tiny and makes it hard to see the oil levels.

One of these oilers would be awesome.

Nelson


----------



## steamer (Nov 6, 2011)

I have a pair of matched "Gits" drip feed oilers that will work perfectly on my SB.

They need a good cleaning....but so does the rest of the lathe.

Dave


----------



## steamer (Nov 6, 2011)

You can get Gits brand from McMaster Carr.

Also Essex brass is still in business and I just bought some for my boat.....reasonably priced...but not necessarily cheap.

Dave


----------



## Allthumbz (Nov 6, 2011)

Dave,

You can get used Gits less expensively on Ebay at times. I bought several.
As long at the threads aren't worn badly, and the caps close properly, used is as good as new.

Nelson


----------



## steamer (Nov 6, 2011)

Absolutely Nelson...you can even get them used and for free from your brother like I did! :big:
But.....if your need is NOW.....there they are just a phone call and a credit card away.

Dave


PS They are ever so slightly larger I think to the GITS units you have on your spindle Rich...Yours are much prettier at the moment....

Dave


----------

